# A run with the ASTER Prussian KPEV T3 0-6-0



## fredlub (Feb 7, 2010)

This afternoon I had a run with the ASTER T3 0-6-0 tank locomotive. I did not make this from a kit myself but bought it RTR. I had never run it backwards and found out it runs as good as forward.




Regards
Fred


----------



## ferroequinologist (May 8, 2016)

Nice loco Fred with a fascinating valve gear to watch in action and it's good to see engines, especially tank engines, running backwards for a change. The vintage German rollingstock is great too but I'd tell the guard to close the door on the 'refrigerated' van as what looks like cheese rounds might fall out.
Russell


----------



## fredlub (Feb 7, 2010)

Thank you Russell,
A friend made this pallet of cheese, so I have to show it!
Regards
Fred


----------

